# Floor and Trunk Pan Seam Sealer/Caulk



## gtocwp (Nov 12, 2014)

Doing an off the frame rotisserie restore on my 67 GTO coup. I have removed all of the black seam sealer/caulk from the floor pans. The material was soft but brittle and came up pretty easy. See picture. What is the product of choice for replacing this material?
Regarding my trunk pan, I found two different types of seam sealer/caulk. One was the same as the floor pans and the other was a cream colored more rubbery and flexible sealer/ caulk. 

Both products look like they were poured into place. Any ideas as to the name of the cream colored stuff? Any thoughts on how to install (pouring/puddy knife) the new product.


----------

